# Uk Medical



## pigwins (Mar 27, 2015)

Hi,

I visited my doctor this week who was rather unhelpful regarding the medical form, he basically refused to conduct the medical unless I could provide supporting information as to what it should involve.

Having googled it I found very little, is there any supporting documentation that could help with this?

Any help much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## yojimbo (Aug 3, 2014)

*just go to another Dr*

My GP simply charged £50 for a stamp and signature and 2 min of her time. Pure profanation IMHO. If your GP are too difficult just try to see another or go to see a private GP/walk in clinic. Those will be far more eager for cash. They all (including NHS GP) will charge for filling the forms.Good luck.


----------

